# Bank Account



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello,

i wanna know i rented a Airbnb place, but i need a bank account, on the 180 day visa here right now, EU Citizen.

Live in Mexico City.

Question which bank has minimum requirements, i dont really have a bill in my name.

Need that account for my future RT.

Rgs

Pat


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Very few banks, if any, will open an account with a Tourist Permit (FMM), however, that doesn't stop you from a tour of the banks and asking if they will. If you get an electric bill, it doesn't have to have your name on it as the owner of the abode is responsible for the payment and not the tenant. Often the bank's requirement for a bill is to verify that the address exists.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

i checked HSBC's Website and they wrote a FMM is acceptable?


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

issue is my bank is in Malta, wanna get the temp. resident permit, but they need a apostille for my bank account which is extremly difficult to get while overseas.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

so i thought i just move my money to HSBC in Mexico which doesnt need any apostille


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I am lost to understand why INM would want an apostille for a private bank and not one for a bank in Canada nor the USA. Apostilles are to verify government documents and that would mean the Government of Malta wanting an apostille for a private bank. Perhaps you need to get INM to offer a better explanation of what they need.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Doing a bit more research, I seems that INM can request an apostille of your bank account. I ran across this site that might offer help. Opening bank accounts | Apostille Services


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

i dont know why, but i can't change my country on my profile.

I'm actually from Germany, so since Malta is in the EU, i picked Malta as my bank account.

I picked the embassy in belize because it's close and they said i can pick whatever embassy i want as a EU Citizen.

And they told me either legalized or apostille from any other country than Belize / Mexico.

Since it's Malta where my account is, i thought it's a hell of a lot easier to just move the money to mexico


----------



## UKMX (Jul 28, 2016)

So did you get a Mexican bank account? I tried at HSBC, they said you needed a resident card. My wife is Mexican so we just opened an account in her name, but even that was confusing and complex, without any language barrier for her.


----------



## dennis82 (Sep 10, 2016)

didnt go yet.

What about the info on their website that you need just a tourist card ? (FMM)?

where did you apply?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We opened our HSBC Mexican checking account while we were living in the US. We had not even visited the consulate yet. At one point we discussed with HSBC about opening a Euro based account. They put us in touch with a branch in someplace like the Canary Islands - and we have never been there. Neither of those accounts was interest bearing.

It has been quite a while - but we probably funded the Peso account using HSBC's global view - which while instantaneous - is NOT the preferred way to move money from the US to Mexico. When we arrived in Mexico, and after we completed the INM phase to gain permanent residency status - we opened up interest bearing investment accounts at HSBC. It is very easy to sell-off some of those funds and move the money to checking where I routinely use their free bill-pay feature.

Over the years we have had accounts at several Mexican banks - but HSBC has by far been the easiest to work with. We have a super relationship with the Premier representative at the local branch.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

dennis82 said:


> What about the info on their website that you need just a tourist card ? (FMM)?


I couldn't find it on HSBC's web site. You got a link?


----------

